# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  contributi inps amministratore srl

## cinzia2642

Buonasera,
non ho ben chiaro quando dobbiamo iscrivere nella gestione commercianti l'amministratore di srl. Se percepisce compenso come amministratore, e quindi è iscritto nella gestione separata, deve pagare anche l'inps "commercianti".
grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Buonasera,
> non ho ben chiaro quando dobbiamo iscrivere nella gestione commercianti l'amministratore di srl. Se percepisce compenso come amministratore, e quindi &#232; iscritto nella gestione separata, deve pagare anche l'inps "commercianti".
> grazie

  Nella presunzione che l'amministratore sia anche socio della srl, la posizione inps &#232; quella della doppia assicurazione, sia come socio operativo della srl soggetto all'ivs commercianti sia come collaboratore coordinato e continuativo per il compenso percepito soggetto alla gestione separata (circolare inps 7.2.1997 n.25).
Tale tesi &#232; fortemente contestata dagli addetti ai lavori, che ritengono una delle due figure prevalente sull'altra ed ha formato oggetto di numerose sentenze di merito per la gran parte contrarie alla tesi inps (Tribunale Monza 135/2002, Tribunale Pesaro 161/2003, Tribunale Parma 344/2003, Tribunale Milano 3295/2004. A favore della tesi inps Tribunale Ravenna 178/2004).
Ciao

----------


## Angelo 02

In presenza di compensi per l'attività di amministratore l'Inps  
pretende la doppia iscrizione alle gestioni separata e commercianti.  
Detta interpretazione è comunque stata censurata da diverse sentenze.

----------


## GIOVANNI5507

:Smile:  
L'iscrizione di amministratori di srl presso la gestione artigiani e commercianti è obbligatoria quando svolgono tale attività con carattere di prevalenza ed abitualità.
Se percepiscono compensi per la carica ricoperta vi è l' obbligo dell'iscrizione alla gestione separata, assoggettando tali compensi all'aliqouta del 16%.
il fatto che sono iscritti alla gestione separata non li esime dall'obbligo di iscrizione alla gestione commercianti, in quanto tale circostanza conferma il carattere di prevalenza e abitualità dell'attività di amministratore svolta all'interno della società.

----------


## GiovanniGTS

> L'iscrizione di amministratori di srl presso la gestione artigiani e commercianti &#232; obbligatoria quando svolgono tale attivit&#224; con carattere di prevalenza ed abitualit&#224;.
> Se percepiscono compensi per la carica ricoperta vi &#232; l' obbligo dell'iscrizione alla gestione separata, assoggettando tali compensi all'aliqouta del 16%.
> il fatto che sono iscritti alla gestione separata non li esime dall'obbligo di iscrizione alla gestione commercianti, in quanto tale circostanza conferma il carattere di prevalenza e abitualit&#224; dell'attivit&#224; di amministratore svolta all'interno della societ&#224;.

  Perfettamente daccordo, sottolineerei solo che presupposti per l'iscrizione del socio di srl alla gestione commercianti sono:
1. che la societ&#224; eserciti attivit&#224; di "commercio"
2. che il socio lavori presso l'azienda (e non potrebbe essere diversamente essendo amministratore) 
In sintesi, da questo punto di vista, il socio lavoratore di srl viene trattato alla stessa stregua di un titolare di ditta individuale.

----------


## Tella06

Scusate se mi intrometto e se non sono molto pratica del forum xchè appena iscritta...
Se vi sono più soci nella srl e alcuni sono dipendenti di altra società questi ultimi devono procedere a entrambe le iscrizioni ( gestione separata e commercianti)  pur non svolgendo per l'srl attività predoninante?
e nel caso il socio amministratore svolga attività preponderante anche lui per altra società?

----------


## missturtle

> Scusate se mi intrometto e se non sono molto pratica del forum xchè appena iscritta...
> Se vi sono più soci nella srl e alcuni sono dipendenti di altra società questi ultimi devono procedere a entrambe le iscrizioni ( gestione separata e commercianti)  pur non svolgendo per l'srl attività predoninante?
> e nel caso il socio amministratore svolga attività preponderante anche lui per altra società?

  Perchè gestione commercianti? Versano l'inps come dipendenti e il contributo alla gestione separata come soci.

----------


## iam

> Perchè gestione commercianti? Versano l'inps come dipendenti e il contributo alla gestione separata come soci.

  credo che in questo caso non versino il contributo alla gestione separata come soci, il contributo alla gestione separata se percepisci reddito per la carica di amministratore

----------


## Tella06

:Confused:  è la stessa domanda che mi sono posta io Missturtle...perchè??
chiedilo al commercialista che segue l'srl...boh...

----------


## missturtle

> è la stessa domanda che mi sono posta io Missturtle...perchè??
> chiedilo al commercialista che segue l'srl...boh...

  Fammi capire.. 
i soci di una società di capitali devono versare il contributo alla gestione separata per gli emolumenti percepiti (e fin qui va bene)
Se sono dipendenti full time niente è più dovuto.
Se sono dipendenti part time bisogna vedere qual'è l'attività prevalente. Un bel match con l'Inps è quando il dipendente è part-time al 50%  :Frown:

----------


## Tella06

> Fammi capire.. 
> i soci di una società di capitali devono versare il contributo alla gestione separata per gli emolumenti percepiti (e fin qui va bene)
> Se sono dipendenti full time niente è più dovuto.
> Se sono dipendenti part time bisogna vedere qual'è l'attività prevalente. Un bel match con l'Inps è quando il dipendente è part-time al 50%

  premetto che la società è nuova..i soci per il primo hanno si divideranno solo gli utili ( sempre che ce ne siano) . Il caso è qs: 1 socio amministratore che svolge attività prevalente altrove; altri soci che svolgono altrove attività di collaborazione e 1 socio dipendente universitario. Tutti sono stati iscritti alla gestione separata a alla gestione commecianti.

----------

